# Harmonizer Effects Help



## TraitorsEyes (Feb 4, 2010)

So I'm trying to figure out how to use my harmonizer in my Zoom G9.2tt and I have no knowledge of music theory whatsoever. I 
watched a demo video for the Boss ME-70 and the harmonizer sounded badass. 

My band has a song where I play this sweep:
Eb-----------------13-16-13----------------
Bb--------------15-----------15------------
Gb-----------14-----------------14---------
Db--------15-----------------------15------
Ab-13-17------------------------------17-12
Eb------------------------------------------

and harmonize with this shape:

Eb-----------------17-20-17----------------
Bb--------------18-----------18------------
Gb-----------17-----------------17---------
Db--------19-----------------------19------
Ab-17-20------------------------------20-17
Eb------------------------------------------

I tune my guitar a half step down and I'm playing these chords:

Eb----------------------------------------
Bb----------------------------------------
Gb----------------------------------------
Db--------8------7-----5--------------------
Ab--5-----8------8-----5----------------------
Eb--5-----6------5-----3---------------------
Bb--3--------------------------------------


Any help would be appreciated .

that boss video that inspired me (no time display, happens around 3/4 of the video)

Roland U.S. - ME-70: Guitar Multiple Effects

here's a pic of my zoom manual on the harmony effect:


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 4, 2010)

TraitorsEyes said:


> So I'm trying to figure out how to use my harmonizer in my Zoom G9.2tt and I have no knowledge of music theory whatsoever. I
> watched a demo video for the Boss ME-70 and the harmonizer sounded badass.
> 
> My band has a song where I play this sweep:
> ...



I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Do you want to harmonize that sweep with the other sweep? The first chord is AM7(#9, b9), the second one is C#m7, and the arpeggios are a third apart. I don't think you'll be able to do that with your harmonizer. Try setting the key to A, the interval to major scale, third up.



> I tune my guitar a half step down and I'm playing these chords:
> 
> Eb----------------------------------------
> Bb----------------------------------------
> ...



Those chords are C#5, A5, G#7? (it's only an open minor sixth, but that's how I'm hearing it), and F#5. To me, the key here sounds like C# minor.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 4, 2010)

Yeah you'd need a 'dumb' (non-intelligent) harmonizer.


----------



## TraitorsEyes (Feb 4, 2010)

SchecterWhore said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Do you want to harmonize that sweep with the other sweep? The first chord is AM7(#9, b9), the second one is C#m7, and the arpeggios are a third apart. I don't think you'll be able to do that with your harmonizer.




Sorry, I should've clarified: I have it recorded with those two being played but while playing live, I need my other guitarist to play the rhythm so I was wondering how I should set my harmonizer to possibly simulate that second sweep.

Maybe I'll try this out with my podxt live.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Feb 4, 2010)

Oops, nevermind, that first arpeggio is just AMaj7. I was studying for finals all day yesterday and added in some extra notes while I was half-asleep.  I must have been reading it off of the sixth string.

In that case, set the key to A major and harmonize a third up. That should get you your harmonized part just fine.


----------

